# Indium



## skyline27 (Jan 15, 2008)

Has any developed a method to recover indium? I have heard that it is present in cell phones and LCD monitors


----------



## Lou (Jan 15, 2008)

It can be dissolved with sulfuric acid to indium sulfate, which is then easily electrolyzed to indium metal. Redigest that in sulfuric, recrystallize a couple times (slowly), and then electrolysis again to get the pure metal.


Louis


----------



## Chuck_Revised (Feb 7, 2008)

Indium/tin oxide (90/10) is used in many LCDs. The quantities are tiny in things like microwaves and the display unit on the imagesetter I disassembled recently, but the current price of indium is about $500/kilogram. Is this a feasible recyclable product?

To learn about how LCDs are made try this link (I hope it works).

http://electronics.howstuffworks.com/lcd2.htm


----------



## Lou (Feb 7, 2008)

Yes indium is down a lot. I have a kilo or so that I wish I'd sold last year!!


Lou


----------

